# High court case to have bankruptcy annulled after sale of home due to tracker



## zxcvbnm (10 Mar 2020)

Interesting article. Looks like the assignee is also not challenging the request for the bankruptcy to be annulled. Looks like decision is pending -









						Bank of Ireland admits 'catastrophic error' cost customer her family home
					

A woman lost her family home and was adjudicated a bankrupt after Bank of Ireland (BoI) charged her more than twice what she should have been paying on her mortgage, the High Court heard.




					www.independent.ie


----------

